# Cambio de motor



## aitor 1995 (Mar 2, 2010)

Motor asicronico con conector de 6 terminales quemado, tenemos un motor con 5 terminales. ¿como podríamos adaptarlo, a una conexión de 6?


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 2, 2010)

ASi nomas? sin esquemitas ni fotitos ni dibujitos? Ni referencia de donde estaba colocado?
Ya usaste el buscador?


----------



## aitor 1995 (Mar 2, 2010)

La duda principas es, si puenteando los comunes lavado y centrifugado, valdría.


----------



## rash (Mar 2, 2010)

..hola no te entiendo muy bien, pero bueno...
el motor con 6 cables es un motor de inducción asincrono trifásico, dos cables por bobinas ¿que lavadora es? ¿una industrial? .... las lavadoras de casa tienen un motor de 5 cables, uno comun a cuatro bobinas y otro correspondiente a cada una de las bobinas.... el programador se encarga de conectar las bobinas en configuraciones distintas para el lavado, el centrifugado y la inversión de giro...

así que son motores distintos... 

tu lavadora es trifásica? o es monofásica?
o los seis cables que tiene son los 5 del motor monofásico y uno verde/amarillo que corresponde a la protección por tierra?

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2010)

Cada bobinado para lavado y centrifugado tiene dos bobinados unidos al medio , lo cual te da tus 6 cables. Tratándose de motores monofásicos de lavarropas familiares

Ahora si unis ambos medios te quedan solo 5 conductores 

A agarrar el tester , tenés que identificar los dos pares de bobinas iguales entre si.


----------



## aitor 1995 (Mar 2, 2010)

es domestica, gracias, creo entender que uniendo los comunes rulara. ¿No?


----------



## rash (Mar 2, 2010)

..dale con lo que te comenta DOSMETROS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2010)

Si anda , probalo afuera primero , le ponés un capacitor al aceite de entre 15 a 19 uF en los extremos de los bobinados de lavado y probas ambos giros (según gráfica) , luego le ponés el capacitor en los extremos de los bobinados del centrifugado y repetís la prueba 

Suerte !

P.D.: si no tiene fuerza puede ser el capacitor medio pinchado o chico


----------

